# Backslash (\)



## Aloha

Buongiorno a tutti!

Domandina veloce 

Come si chiama in italiano questo tasto? "\" 

Slash = Barra

Backlash ? Contro barra?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## london calling

Aloha said:


> Come si chiama in italiano questo tasto? "\"
> Backlash ? Contro barra?


Ciao!
_Backslash_ è inglese (e _backlash_ è un'altra cosa!): in italiano si dice "contro slash".


----------



## morgana

Controslash io non l'ho mai sentito... ho sempre detto "barra storta"


----------



## Aloha

È il segno che appare cliccando sul tasto Alt GR + il tasto º contemporaneamente.

Proprio questo: \

Barra storta? Siamo sicuri?


----------



## london calling

morgana said:


> Controslash io non l'ho mai sentito... ho sempre detto "barra storta"


Ah, siamo alle differenze fra nord e sud! Esperti di punteggiatura, dove siete?!

EDIT: Aloha, che tastiera hai? Io ce l'ho sul tasto in alto a sinistra (sotto ESC, per intenderci) ed è "lower case", quindi non devo pigiare altri tasti! Ma non ricordo com'è fatta la tastiera "americana"...non la uso da anni!


----------



## TimLA

Con Wiki si trova:
backslash
barra retroversa
barra inversa
banda


Wiki sa di tutto!


----------



## london calling

Mi rimangio tutto! Il _controslash_ è questo segno qui: / . Sulla tastiera italiana si trova sopra il "7".....

Sorry.....


Tim: _Wiki sa tutto_. _Wiki sa di tutto_ means something like "Wiki smells of all sorts of things"!!!!


----------



## Vica63

Ciao! io ho sempre usato "barra inversa"...


----------



## Aloha

Barra inversa!!!

Great!

Grazie a TimLa!!!

E grazie a tutti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In Italiano tutti quelli del settore dicono

Slash /
Backslash \

Queste cose non si traducono


----------



## Vica63

Dipende se il destinatario della traduzione e' "uno del settore" o meno...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vica63 said:


> Dipende se il destinatario della traduzione e' "uno del settore" o meno...


Non direi, per lo stesso motivo per cui nessuno chiama il computer "calcolatore".
Certe cose non si traducono (visto che poi le traduzioni italiane fanno ridere) per uniformità e questo vale per il lessico informatico.


----------



## morgana

Confermo, barra inversa!

(barra storta è troppo colloquiale!)


----------



## MünchnerFax

Per intorbidire ancora un po' le acque: io dico _barra rovesciata_.


----------



## Vica63

Computer e' un termine entrato appieno nella lingua italiana, _Backlash_ credo di no e', come hai detto tu, un termine per addetti ai lavori!


----------



## london calling

Vica63 said:


> Computer e' un termine entrato appieno nella lingua italiana, _Backslash_  credo di no e', come hai detto tu, un termine per addetti ai lavori!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Intanto che discutiamo, noto che _backslash_ è tranquillamente riportato dal De Mauro.


----------



## Einstein

Per essere chiari sulla differenza fra _back*s*lash_ e _backlash_, ecco quello che dice il Dizionario WR:

backlash (socio-political) - _nf. forte reazione negativa_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MünchnerFax said:


> Intanto che discutiamo, noto che _backslash_ è tranquillamente riportato dal De Mauro.


Ci mancherebbe che non lo fosse visto che è il termine più comune


----------



## Vica63

Mi scuso per aver avere scritto Backlash invece di BAckslash e gia' che ci siamo mi scuso anche di ritenere che cmunque quando si scrive o si traduce si debba sempre avere chiaro in mente chi è il destinatario del testo... Grazie a tutti!


----------



## CharlieSierra

Hopefully this doesn't completely confuse the matter... When conversing between countries I would often run into the term "oblique" ("obliquo" in Italian, I think) when someone refered to either / or \.


----------



## brian

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non direi, per lo stesso motivo per cui nessuno chiama il computer "calcolatore".
> Certe cose non si traducono (visto che poi le traduzioni italiane fanno ridere) per uniformità e questo vale per il lessico informatico.


Ma è difficile, e non così semplice temo, perché non è che tutti i termini siano tradotti o tutti non tradotti. Alcuni lo sono, e alcuni no, e io personalmente non vedo nessuna uniformità. 

Per esempio, si dice "computer" invece di "calcolatore," ma si dice "tastiera" invece di "keyboard." Allora?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

brian8733 said:


> Ma è difficile, e non così semplice temo, perché non è che tutti i termini siano tradotti o tutti non tradotti. Alcuni lo sono, e alcuni no, e io personalmente non vedo nessuna uniformità.
> 
> Per esempio, si dice "computer" invece di "calcolatore," ma si dice "tastiera" invece di "keyboard." Allora?


Si dice tastiera perchè tale parola in italiano esiste anche in altri contesti, quindi è stata presa in prestito 
Quando invece il termine in italiano non esiste (backslash, USB drive, Bootstrap..) in campo informatico non lo si inventa (come si faceva in epoca fascista con le parole straniere), ma si usa la terminologia in inglese.
Ovviamente ci sono delle eccezioni (HD = disco rigido), ma nella maggior parte dei casi le persone competenti usano il vocabolario in inglese.


----------



## Danieloid

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non direi, per lo stesso motivo per cui nessuno chiama il computer "calcolatore".
> Certe cose non si traducono
> e questo chi lo dice?
> (visto che poi le traduzioni italiane fanno ridere)
> Il tuo senso del'umorismo è del tutto personale. Pensa che a me fanno ridere quelli che dicono: "Oggi sono stato a un meeting sulla mission dell'azienda, dove mi hanno briffato sul claim."
> per uniformità di che cosa?
> e questo vale per il lessico informatico.



Personalmente cerco di prevenire e curare il "Morbus Anglicus".
Per quanto mi riguarda "barra inversa" va benissimo, anche se ti fa ridere.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Danieloid said:


> Personalmente cerco di prevenire e curare il "Morbus Anglicus".
> Per quanto mi riguarda "barra inversa" va benissimo, anche se ti fa ridere.



Che ti piaccia o no, gran parte della terminologia informatica rimane in inglese, e non solo in italia, ma in tutto il mondo a parte la francia.
Se tu vuoi usare "barra inversa" nessuno te lo impedisce


----------



## Einstein

In BE il simbolo */* in passato era "stroke" piuttosto che "slash", ma credo che il simbolo *\* sia un'innovazione per scopi informatici e prevale l'AE. E comunque "backstroke" non si può dire perché vuol dire un'altra cosa: "dorso" (nel nuoto).

Tanto per aggiungere un po' di cultura.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> In BE il simbolo */* in passato era "stroke" piuttosto che "slash", ma credo che il simbolo *\* sia un'innovazione per scopi informatici e prevale l'AE. E comunque "backstroke" non si può dire perché vuol dire un'altra cosa: "dorso" (nel nuoto).
> 
> Tanto per aggiungere un po' di cultura.


Questo conferma che anche in un English speaking country come UK si "mantiene" la terminologia nella lingua madre, che per l'informatica è AE.


----------



## Danieloid

Di ritorno dalla pausa pranzo…


Paulfromitaly said:


> Che ti piaccia o no,
> 
> Ciò che non mi piace è il tono apodittico e (vagamente?) offensivo del tuo post 12. Sui contenuti si può discutere.
> 
> gran parte della terminologia informatica rimane in inglese, e non solo in italia, ma in tutto il mondo a parte la francia.
> 
> Davvero? Anche in Sri Lanka? In Botswana? A Honk Kong? Io non lo so.
> Però so che anche in Spagna traducono e il mouse, per esempio, è "raton".
> 
> Se tu vuoi usare "barra inversa" nessuno te lo impedisce
> 
> Grazie.


----------



## danalto

Secondo il mio modestissimo parere molto dipende dalla diffusione e dall'uso nel quotidiano di certi termini: io sono un semplice "utente", non compentente, e anche piuttosto incompetente, e uso tranquillamente molti termini informatici senza tradurli, mi sentirei ridicola.
Non conoscevo, però, il termine backslash, o barra inversa, perché è "qualcosa" di cui si parla di rado.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non è una questione di simpatie o antipatie oppure di " a me mi piace tradurre tutto in italiano " contro " a me mi piace lasciare tutto in inglese".
L'informatica è una scienza globalizzante che ha bisogno di standard e ha bisogno che un ingegnere polacco e uno del bangladesh parlino la stessa "lingua informatica" e si capiscano.
Per questa ragione, in tutto il mondo, *la maggior parte della terminologia informatica non si traduce** e si lascia in American English *(che ci piaccia o no).
Avete mai sentito qualcuno andare in un negozio e chiedere:

"Buongiorno a lei caro commesso, avrei necessità di ascquistare una periferica di massa portatile che utilizzi la tecnologia del BUS seriale universale.."
Io no..tutti chiedono una penna *USB*.

Gurda caso questo articolo di Wiki sulla tecnologia USB che è tradotto in 53 lingue, riporta la dicitura USB in tutte le 53 lingue (perfino in arabo e in ebraico..)
Chissa come mai?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus


----------



## Danieloid

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non è una questione di simpatie o antipatie
> Simpatie? Antipatie?
> oppure di " a me mi piace tradurre tutto in italiano " contro " a me mi piace lasciare tutto in inglese".
> L'informatica è una scienza globalizzante che ha bisogno di standard e ha bisogno che un ingegnere polacco e uno del bangladesh parlino la stessa "lingua informatica" e si capiscano.
> Per questa ragione, in tutto il mondo, *la maggior parte della terminologia informatica non si traduce** e si lascia in American English *(che ci piaccia o no).
> Avete mai sentito qualcuno andare in un negozio e chiedere:
> 
> "Buongiorno a lei caro commesso, avrei necessità di ascquistare una periferica di massa portatile che utilizzi la tecnologia del BUS seriale universale.."
> Io no..tutti chiedono una penna *USB*.
> 
> Infatti, una penna, o chiavetta (italiano) USB (acronimo).
> 
> Gurda caso questo articolo di Wiki sulla tecnologia USB che è tradotto in 53 lingue, riporta la dicitura USB in tutte le 53 lingue (perfino in arabo e in ebraico..)
> Chissa come mai?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus



Comunque sia, mi pare che non ci capiamo.
Io mi irrito per il tuo tono (Guarda caso… chissà come mai…) e tu forse non leggi nemmeno le mie repliche. Lasciamo perdere.
Aggiungo solo, ad uso di altri che avessero letto questa scaramuccia, che anch'io dico "computer" e "mouse", ma l'adozione passiva di tutti i termini inglesi mi pare deleteria.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Certe cose* (certe cose vuol dire alcune cose, non tutte le cose) non si traducono..





Danieloid said:


> E chi lo dice?



Lo dici tu stesso ammettendo di usare computer, mouse e penna USB.


----------



## Einstein

Nel forum Solo Italiano ci sono parecchie discussioni su questo tema. Personalmente non amo vedere l'adozione di troppe parole inglesi in italiano, dato che spesso sono pronunciate male, qualche volta scritte male e più volte con un cambiamento di significato. Allo stesso tempo però bisogna trovare un equilibrio fra prostrazione culturale e arroccamento. Credo che nel mondo dei computer almeno una parte delle parole inglesi siano ormai da accettare perché troppo radicate e anche perché più concise (però si potrebbe cercare di essere più concisi anche in italiano). Strano però che Paul citi "penna USB" come esempio di americanizzazione; mi risulta che si dica "memory stick" (se non confondo due dispositivi diversi).

Comunque Danieloid può confortarsi col fatto che gli anglofoni sono altrettanto sciocchi con l'uso del francese; dicono "Grand Prix" invece di "Grand Prize", mentre gli italiani dicono tranquillamente "Gran Premio", e dicono "Système International" invece di "International System" (per le unità di misura) mentre gli italiani dicono "Sistema Internazionale" nella propria lingua.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> Strano però che Paul citi "penna USB" come esempio di americanizzazione; mi risulta che si dica "memory stick" (se non confondo due dispositivi diversi).


In effetti si dice in tutti e due i modi.


----------



## Danieloid

Ho fatto diverse discussioni in un forum solo italiano con linguisti del versante "integralista italiano", sostenendo la tesi di Einstein.
Una posizione di buon senso, che mi sento di condividere pienamente.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ma _barra rovesciata_ non piace proprio a nessuno? 
Badate che si prende 2.800 risultati in Google contro poco piu di 3.000 di _barra inversa_, quindi non è che sia questa rarità. Anzi, io ho sentito di gran lunga più _rovesciata_ che _inversa_.


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Nel forum Solo Italiano ci sono parecchie discussioni su questo tema. Personalmente non amo vedere l'adozione di troppe parole inglesi in italiano, dato che spesso sono pronunciate male, qualche volta scritte male e più volte con un cambiamento di significato. Allo stesso tempo però bisogna trovare un equilibrio fra prostrazione culturale e arroccamento. Credo che nel mondo dei computer almeno una parte delle parole inglesi siano ormai da accettare perché troppo radicate e anche perché più concise (però si potrebbe cercare di essere più concisi anche in italiano). Strano però che Paul citi "penna USB" come esempio di americanizzazione; mi risulta che si dica "memory stick" (se non confondo due dispositivi diversi). Pen drive, Einstein!
> 
> Comunque Danieloid può confortarsi col fatto che gli anglofoni sono altrettanto sciocchi con l'uso del francese; dicono "Grand Prix" invece di "Grand Prize", mentre gli italiani dicono tranquillamente "Gran Premio", e dicono "Système International" invece di "International System" (per le unità di misura) mentre gli italiani dicono "Sistema Internazionale" nella propria lingua.


Ho seguito il dibattito, finora senza intervenire, ma adesso devo dire che sono assolutamente d'accordo con Einstein.


----------



## Danieloid

MünchnerFax said:


> Ma _barra rovesciata_ non piace proprio a nessuno?


No, non fare così, Münchner! _Barra rovesciata_ è bellissimo!


----------



## Aloha

Buoni....

Guardate che nel post iniziale avevo scritto:

"Domanda veloce", hihih!!!

Un po' mi sento responsabile di questa discussione, a cui mi sono "incollata" come ad una partita da tennis...Palla a destra, palla a sinistra...
(nel senso proprio della palla fisica, eh?  )

Complimenti a tutti per sostenere quello in cui credete.

Io, nel mio modesto, continuo a leggere da semplice spettatrice 

Sto imparando tanto!!!

Si tratta appunto di quello, giusto? 

Buoooooni....

(post circolare  hihih)

Saluti da BCN


----------



## rubuk

MünchnerFax said:


> Per intorbidire ancora un po' le acque: io dico _barra rovesciata_.



Premesso che sono totalmente d'accordo con Einstein, intorbidisco ancor più le acque se aggiungo che io dico spesso, oltre a slash e backslash, anche barra obliqua e barra reversa (che non esiste nemmeno nel De Mauro)? 

Ah, di più, uso i computer dal 1975, e conosco l'uso di ogni termine in AE che definisce componenti, periferiche, programmi, caratteristiche etc... Nessuno fra quelli che mi conoscono si è mai meravigliato al sentirmi dire barra reversa/riversa.

PS: Per Aloha:  Sei una "spettatrice", aspettatrice non esiste proprio. Hope You don't mind.


----------

